# Cracked travertine repair?



## Frankwhoa (Oct 20, 2010)

If it already has a very obvious and natural 'line/crack' then a little epoxy will only add about 1/32 to it. I think it would look fine. Not epxoying it and attempting to stick it down would risk getting some thinset in it and then the crack would look worse than if it was filled with epoxy and allowed to set first in my opinion


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

There is something wrong with all of this.

If it is real travertine, then no two pieces are identical anyway. Why would using another tile be any kind of an issue for anyone?

I have had customers that wanted this tile here and that tile there and this one over here. That is ridiculous.

I think you could epoxy the halves but what of the small crack that will in fact still be there. If you don't stain it with grout then dirt will eventually display it anyway. It's doubtful epoxy would fill the crack perfectly and not allow any dirt in later.

Is this the center tile in the shower that you broke while cutting the floor drain into it and now you don't want to chance breaking another tile making a new drain hole? Ot is this a tile in the center of the bathroom floor?


----------



## Frankwhoa (Oct 20, 2010)

Bud Cline said:


> There is something wrong with all of this.
> 
> If it is real travertine, then no two pieces are identical anyway. Why would using another tile be any kind of an issue for anyone?
> 
> ...



I just repaired some crema marfil marble with 5 minute set epoxy from the auto store last week.. the epoxy will fill the crack completely, matter of fact, it will ooze out and you will have to cut the excess off after it hardens. Epoxy being what it is will not stain or get dirty once cured.


----------



## Wiley (Oct 21, 2010)

Bud, it's the tile in the center of the floor; no drain. What do you mean there is something wrong with all of this? It's a very small bathroom floor. 12" tiles take up space pretty quickly, so you have the opportunity to specifically choose each piece for each sq ft available. The floor makes a huge impact in this room, and I'm a stickler for specificity when it comes to things like this. The tile in question was by far the most marbled and beautiful of any of the 100 or so others we have on hand. None of the others were even close. Hence the desire to utilize it's unique qualities in the floor. Being a special order, I couldn't just drive over the supply house and pick out a new one.

I tried the epoxy, but wasn't satisfied with the results. So, the homeowner and I chose a replacement that we were both happy with. I was, however, able to use three of the corners for perimeter locations.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

> What do you mean there is something wrong with all of this?


Just seemed strange that a second choice tile couldn't be agreed upon. I guess I quit allowing customers to micro-manage the placement of tiles a long time ago and I just expect everyone to do the same. My bad.

Those things drive me nuts.


----------



## Wiley (Oct 21, 2010)

Ah, I know what you mean. But they're great clients of mine, and we were on the same page as far as tile placement. They liked how I laid it out, and we were just trying to keep it like that. But it's working out great with the replacement piece.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I've done my share of travertine bathrooms lately. Usually they are floor to ceiling travertine. Unfortunately it seems that the most interesting tiles are the most fragile here.

If it were me, I would not place a broken tile.......in the middle of the floor..........where it will show the most......WHEN the crack opens up. I wouldn't allow the customer to have any say in tile placement. I wouldn't lay out the whole floor to show them what they are going to get when its all done as I try to handle travetine the least amount possible to eliminate breakage. I wouldn't wast my effort, time, or even much thought on a broken tile. I don't care if it looks like the Mona Lisa. The only say I usually give them is if the tile is heavily "grained" I will let them choose horizontal or vertical although I usually try to talk them into horizontal runs as this looks better to me.

Another thing to consider is that if the tile opens up a few months down the road, are you going to be replacing it on your own dime anyway? What about matching the grout?

Are these tiles laid out in a standard grid pattern, or is there something a little more intricate going on w/ these? If it were me and they showed interest in a highlighted point of interest, I'd try and sell them on a mosaic or some other sort of eye catching tile feature that they would pay me to put time and effort into installing for them.

Here is what I did for the last customer who wanted a highlight in the floor.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Wiley said:


> Bud, it's the tile in the center of the floor; no drain. What do you mean there is something wrong with all of this? *It's a very small bathroom floor. 12" tiles take up space pretty quickly*, so you have the opportunity to specifically choose each piece for each sq ft available. The floor makes a huge impact in this room, and I'm a stickler for specificity when it comes to things like this. The tile in question was by far the most marbled and beautiful of any of the *100 or so others we have on hand.* None of the others were even close. Hence the desire to utilize it's unique qualities in the floor. Being a special order, I couldn't just drive over the supply house and pick out a new one.
> 
> I tried the epoxy, but wasn't satisfied with the results. So, the homeowner and I chose a replacement that we were both happy with. I was, however, able to use three of the corners for perimeter locations.


How much overage did you account for if you have 120 square feet of tile? Considering most "average" full bathrooms are 45-65 square feet.


----------



## Wiley (Oct 21, 2010)

Uh...100 12" tiles would be 100 sq ft.:laughing: I almost always get 10% extra for tile.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Wiley said:


> Uh...100 12" tiles would be 100 sq ft.:laughing: I almost always get 10% extra for tile.


Looks like 15% would have been a Godsend in this case. :laughing:

We don't encourage hand selecting tiles, however if a customer wanted to pay for the privilege I certainly wouldn't have a problem figuring out the extra costs involved to allow them to do it. If they have the budget we've got the time. :thumbup:


----------



## Wiley (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't really encourage hand selecting tiles either. It just happened to be the one I chose, and was being stubborn.:laughing: Darn my artistic vision! Ah well, the replacement looks super. Repeat to self: Form follows function, form follows function... All the tiles are set, and looking great, btw.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

You know we need pictures of this now, right?


----------



## Wiley (Oct 21, 2010)

Ha!:laughing: Yeah, I was afraid of that. I'll get some up here eventually.:whistling Probably not until I finish the rest of the room, though. I gutted the whole thing down to the studs, and am reworking everything; rerouting plumbing and all. Some misguided person, at some point in time, decided to butt the vanity up against the tub on the side where the water/waste lines and shower/tub controls are. So, you had to contort yourself over the vanity to turn the water on. Shower controls are going on the opposite side, where they will actually be accessible.


----------

